# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Noviji primjeri krsenja - u zdravstv. ustanovama, patronazi....?

## emily

Drage zene, 
molim vas napisite primjere krsenja Koda od strane patronaznih sestara, ili djelatnika u zdravstvenim ustanovama - ako ste se s njima susrele
trebaju nam friski primjeri (recimo od pocetka ove godine do sada)

da li je bilo donacija uzoraka djecje hrane, cajeva, reklamiranje proizvodjaca, pokloni u vidu naljepnica, reklamnih proizvoda tipa olovke, blokici, sugestije odredjenih proizvodjaca nadomjestaka, 
Leci sa savjetima o dojenju i dohrani. Plakati sa znakom krsitelja u zdravstv. ustanovama, pedijatrijskim ordinacijama
I sve slicno

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Poslala sam fotki Ivarici na mail, vjerovatno već znate za to, ali ipak: 26.06.14 u DZ Kruge, u čekaonici ispred ordinacija dr. Strizić i Cetinić, uočen plakat za Bebi__mil  junior. U ordinaciji kalendar iste firme.

----------


## Vlatk@

Ja sam od pedijatra dobila knjizicu ((kršitelj koda)), preklopljen kartoncic u koji mi svaki put upisuje prirast u tezini i duzini. 
Za patronaznu nemam nista konkretno, osim cinjenice da joj treba dobra edukacija o dojenju. Sta je s tim? Sa govorom o neimanju mlijeka zbog malih grudi, o zelenoj stolici od gladi...i upornom guranju "flasice" svaki put kad je dosla izvagat malu. Daj flasicu, daj flasicu. Pa ne mozes radit s rodiljama s takvim stavom i neznanjem....

----------


## MGrubi

Šibensko rodilište:
1. sestra upućuje majku da čim izađe iz rodilišta kupi adaptirano jer je beba imala žuticu pa je bolje nego njeno mlijeko
2. sestra govori ženi da doji svaka 3 sata po 20 min, ta ista daje bebi 30ml (na zahtjev majke) a doktorici kaže da je dala 10ml
3. sestra spominje 'nervozno' mlijeko

od svih sestara koje su prošle kroz sobu, samo 1 je bila korisna, tj. stvarno je pomogla majci oko početka i smireno objašnjavala
ostale su nikakve ili katastrofa (jedna je na molbu za pomoć odgovorila: ' a nemam ja šta vama pomagat, morate same, pa nećete mene voditi doma...' uglavnom nije dala niti jednu 
korisnu informaciju

ja ne znam na osnovu čega je šibensko rodilište dobilo status 'prijatelja djece'

----------


## spajalica

MGrubi ako sam dobro shvatila cestitam od  :Heart: 
navratis nam sad malo cesce?

i hvala na izvjestaju

----------


## paklenica

Što se na Tečajevima govorilo i dijelilo: da li je bilo reklama proizvođača formula?

Da li je među materijalima koje su donosile patronažne sestre bilo onih sa logom proizvođača formula (npr Radosnica od (kršitelj koda)a i sl)?

Slobodno navedite još "loših" savjeta patronažnih vezanih uz dojenje (bitno nam je da imamo novije primjere, recimo u zadnjih 1-2 godine)....

Da li je na grupama za potporu dojenja bilo reklamiranja formula/ flašica, dijeljenja materijala ili krivih savjeta?

Hvala!

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam na pocetku godine dobila na trudnickom tecaju u domu zdravlja: (kršitelj koda) radosnicu, **** naljepnicu za auto i **** caj za dojilje. I puno prospekata sa istima.
U cekaonici mog pedijatra stoji (kršitelj koda) plakat..

Što se patrinazne tice, kad je malac nakon 5 dana vratio i presao porodajnu tezinu, rekla mi je da ga precesto stavljam na cicu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Bradavice su mi bile ispucane i krvave a ona je samo pogledala i kao joj zao joj je, nije mi objasnila da se radi o krivom hvatu.

----------


## paklenica

O kojem DZ se to radilo? može na pp

----------


## Vlatk@

> Što se na Tečajevima govorilo i dijelilo: da li je bilo reklama proizvođača formula?
> 
> Da li je među materijalima koje su donosile patronažne sestre bilo onih sa logom proizvođača formula (npr Radosnica od (kršitelj koda)a i sl)?
> 
> Slobodno navedite još "loših" savjeta patronažnih vezanih uz dojenje (bitno nam je da imamo novije primjere, recimo u zadnjih 1-2 godine)....
> 
> Da li je na grupama za potporu dojenja bilo reklamiranja formula/ flašica, dijeljenja materijala ili krivih savjeta?
> 
> Hvala!


"Moja" patronazna bi obavezno svaki put kad bi dosla prokomentirala kako je sitna (rođena s 2.800), sazalno pogledala u moje male cice i pitala: "a imas ti mama uopce mlijeka? Joooj, presitna mi je ona, nemoj da nemas mlijeka, nemoj da ima zelenu stolicu i da je gladna!" Onda bi ju izmjerila, vidjela da je dobro dobila na tezini i konstatirala da joj ne izgleda tako... Inace je s 4 mjeseca poduplala porodjajnu, dobro napreduje, sada sa 7,5 mjeseci ima 7.200 kg, samo dojena do 6 mjeseci. Po patronaznoj dohrana obavezno pocinje s 4-5 mjeseci.

Kad ju je kupala je trazila kupku (rekla sam joj da za prvih par mjeseci stavljam samo kap maslinovog ulja u vodu), izlila na trljacicu litru kupke i nasapunala ju ko da je bila u rudniku :/ ja sam ju oblacila, pa je konstatirala: prenjezno vi to mama radite, nemate zestine. Zestine. Da, to mi je definitivno bilo potrebno. Ali ne za malu, nego da nju nogom u dupe izbacim iz stana.

Kad sam ju zvala nakon skoka s tri mjeseca, cisto da ju izvazem, pitala me kako smo spavali. Ja kazem: pa nocas malo losije, cesce se budila i cicala. A i grcici je muce.
Ona: pa jaaasno, kad nemas mlijeka. Govorim ti otpocetka, zasto si tvrdoglava, pa daj joj lijepo flasicu da se najede. Nema ona grceve, ne postoje grcevi nakon tri mjeseca, a ona ima tri mjeseca i tjedan dana. To se ona ljuti jer nemas mlijeka.
Ja: ma imam mlijeka, pa svaka majka ima mlijeka, bla bla...
Ona (uz sazalni pogled u cice): ma duso neeemas, neemas dovoljno
Ja: ma imam, pa jos izdojim, imam punu skrinju...
Ona: onda je to voda, nije to dobro, daj ti njoj flasicu
Ja: necu, imam mlijeka, dobro napreduje, u cemu je problem?
Ona: neces? Boze kako si tvrdoglava...al ovako neces dugo. Poslusaj me i daj flasicu.

I tako...
Samo bi ju voljela sresti i reci joj da je jos na mom mlijeku i da sam uvela dohranu sa 6 mjeseci :D tlak mi digne sama pomisao na nju. S drugim djetetom nema sanse da ju zovem, a nazalost je jedina....

----------


## paklenica

:Sad:

----------


## Vlatk@

Ma grozno  :Sad:  sreca je (ili trud) kad se mama informira pa se i uz naslusane gluposti trudi i uspjeva dojiti. Po ovakvim zdravstvenim djelatnicima mozemo svi ici, da izvinete, kvragu. Glavno da se na rijecima promovira dojenje, ali praksa - nula bodova. 
Sad kog god vidim trubim o dojenju, vjerojatno sam vec dosadna ljudima, al me zalosti kad vidim obrazovanu mladu mamu s pristupom informacijama kako daje flasicu jer "nema mlijeka" ili joj je mlijeko slabo, ili bebi nije dosta.... I to sve s blagoslovom ljudi koji rade u zdravstvu. Zalosno.

----------


## jelena.O

a ovo http://www.bebe-(kršitelj koda).hr/

----------


## ZmajLav

Svakodnevna rutina u rodilistu. Uzimaju bebe u 6 i vracaju iza 10 i koliko god molila da joj ne daju nista i trudila se da ju nasikim do 6, redovno mi nije htjela sikit kad ju vrate i nisam ju uspjela podojit do iduceg kupanja. 

Oplakala sam ta 3 dana. Prvo sam se bojala da ne jede nista jer sam joj vrlo malo uspjela dati mog mlijeka. (Ona mi je 2.dijete, znam da ne mora puno sikit prvih dana) Onda se jedna sestra izdala da je jako plakala pa joj je morala dati flasicu da ne dobije temperaturu, ali ona eto i dalje place i da ju meni, a ona se za sekund umiri. Nije joj palo na pamet da me zove ili ju donese  ranije, vec kad su vracali i dr.bebe. a ona samo sto se nije zakocenila. 
Onda sam plakala jer izdajam i bacam, a oni joj daju AD. 
Kako je rodiliste prijatelj dijece kad zbog svoje komocije (dok podijele dorucak i vrate tanjure, cistacice ociste, obavi se tusiranje, vizita za mame, vizita za bebe u djecjoj sobi itd. Cijeli vrijeme  bebe su u djecjoj sobi) preko 4h odvedu bebe. Znaci ili ih pustaju da budu gladna ili daju AD. Nisu sva djeca uspavana po porodu pa mogu 4h bez hrane.

I naravno odnah kad smo dosli kuci sikilu smo cca svaka 2 sata, sat i pol, rijetko 3h, ni govora da smo izdrzali 4h.

retultat takve prakse. Upala jedne dojke i za dlaku izbjegnut pravi. mastitis i proplakane jos 3 noci od bolova.

----------


## ZmajLav

I 2tjedna grceva.

----------


## ZmajLav

Custacice koriste jaka sredatva za cuscenje. Soba smrdi i pali grlo pola dana.

Sestra daje savjet i dojenju mami koja ju moli za pomoc: pa pogledajte druge mame u sobi kako doje pa tako i vi napravite.
Da dovoljno je samo pogledati ?! I jos mlada, uplasena mama po prvu put.

----------


## giussepe

cure dajte mail gdje da šaljem...imam slike od prije dva tjedna iz našeg DZ i jedan katalog jednog proizvođača koji vam mogu dostaviti/poslati u Rodu.
Isti plakat stoji već jako dugo, već sam slala u Rodu sliku, i dalje je tamo  :Sad:

----------


## LuckyB

Meni gospođa patronažna sestra nije ni došla, zvala sam dvaputa da dođe i više nisam jer da jesam čula bi me

----------


## BOZZ

Evo mene ljute.Moram prijaviti sviju pedijatricu koju inače volim i smatram da je jako stručna,ali ovo me raspililo.Već je ona meni dok je mali imao tri mj trubi  da po NOVOME kreće se sa dohranom sa 4 mj ( što mene nije odigralo,mislim si ja samo ti brbljaj.) Ali danas dojdem kod prijateljice koja ima istu pedicu i sa istom pričom o dohrani ali sa sumnjivom tablicom,i meni omrazenog proizvođača ,protiv koga se vrši bojkot na ovom forumu.Na jednoj strani tablica ,a na drugoj reklama kasica i mlijeka,nisam ni vidjela kaj još jer mi je odmah pao mrak na oči.Mene to ne dira ,ali znam puno mama koji se slijepo drže onoga što im pedijatar kaže i preporuči ,pogotovo mlade majke i moja dotična prijateljica.

----------


## Apsu

Danasnji izvjestaj iz doma zdravlja:
Ogroman plakat jednog proizvodaca u cekaoni. Zidni sat na kojem pise ime proizvodaca u ordinaciji i brdo prospekata treceg proizvodaca kraj pedijatra na stolu.

Znaci 3 razlicita krsitelja koda, jasno i glasno na vidjelu.

----------


## Storma

> Evo mene ljute.Moram prijaviti sviju pedijatricu koju inače volim i smatram da je jako stručna,ali ovo me raspililo.Već je ona meni dok je mali imao tri mj trubi  da po NOVOME kreće se sa dohranom sa 4 mj ( što mene nije odigralo,mislim si ja samo ti brbljaj.) Ali danas dojdem kod prijateljice koja ima istu pedicu i sa istom pričom o dohrani ali sa sumnjivom tablicom,i meni omrazenog proizvođača ,protiv koga se vrši bojkot na ovom forumu.Na jednoj strani tablica ,a na drugoj reklama kasica i mlijeka,nisam ni vidjela kaj još jer mi je odmah pao mrak na oči.Mene to ne dira ,ali znam puno mama koji se slijepo drže onoga što im pedijatar kaže i preporuči ,pogotovo mlade majke i moja dotična prijateljica.


BOZZ, molim Vas javite se na mail monitoring@roda.hr. Hvala <3

----------


## Storma

> Danasnji izvjestaj iz doma zdravlja:
> Ogroman plakat jednog proizvodaca u cekaoni. Zidni sat na kojem pise ime proizvodaca u ordinaciji i brdo prospekata treceg proizvodaca kraj pedijatra na stolu.
> 
> Znaci 3 razlicita krsitelja koda, jasno i glasno na vidjelu.


Apsu, molim javite se na mail monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## Apsu

> Apsu, molim javite se na mail monitoring@roda.hr


Poslala sam nekome ko me pitao u inbox, ne znam kome jer sam obrisala.  Poslala sam i sliku plakata u čekaonici, sad to više nemam.

----------


## buble

Moja pedijatrica ima blokić za pisanje od xy proizvođača. Inače mi je pedijatrica super po pitanju dojenja, stalno me je poticala na dojenje!
i drugo na tečaju smo dobili puno toga što mogu prijaviti dudu, bočicu, čaj za dojilje za povećanje mlijeka, kremice od xy proizvođača hrane za dojenčad, knjigu radosnicu od xy proizvođača hrane za dojenčad ... iako moram priznati da se na tečaju uopće nisu dotaknuli adaptirane hrane za dojenčad nego iz tog dijela su objasnili samo steriliziranje bočica i ostatak su nam zaista u detalje objasnili dojenje, kakicu bebe  :Smile: , dobivanje na težini...itd

----------


## ivarica

mozes li fotkati to sto si dobila na tecaju i poslati mi na mail
roda@roda.hr
s imenom doma zdravlja (pretpostavljam zg) i datumom tecaja

ako imas papiric iz blokica, pls fotkaj i posalji na monitoring@roda.hr
s datumom kad si ga primila

hvala

----------


## buble

oprostite nekako mi je promaknulo da mi je netko odgovorio! šaljem sad slike

----------


## Ivanna

Zanima me da li ste kao udruga imale kakve kontakte ili slali dopise, upozorenja i sl. npr. Hrv.pedijatrijskom drustvu ili udruzi patronaznih sestara u vezi krsenja koda i kakve su bile reakcije? Najvise me to zanima zato sto i sama radim u zdravstvu, a nikad nisam cula za medjunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za mm, osim ovdje pa si mislim je li moguce da recimo neki 100% prodojeci pedijatar koji u cekaonici ima plakat  kojim reklamira ne mlijeko, nego neke druge proizvode za dijete, ali firme koja je inace poznati krsitelj koda, pa blokice od ovoga, zidni sat od onoga, kemijske od nekog petog, uopce zapravo nema pojma da krsi nekakav medjunarodni pravilnik? Mozda se vec pisalo o tome, a mozda ni ova tema nije mjesto za postavit pitanje nego se skupljaju iskljucivo primjeri krsenja koda, ali svejedno me zanima. Hvala!

----------


## Beti3

Ginekologica je na pregledu šest tjedana nakon poroda, rekla mami da što će se "mučiti" s dojenjem, sad može prestati. Srećom, pa sam joj ja susjeda  :Smile:  Mami, ne ginekologici.
 A bebač buja na maminom mlijeku. I mama dojenje uopće ne osjeća kao muku, naprotiv. Izašla je poprilično začuđena iz ordinacije. Bez riječi.

----------


## mašnica

Ista stvar kod naseg pedijatra samo je dijete god.i pol...da sto mama doji tako dugo uopce...to nema smisla

----------


## Irena001

Moram podjeliti svoje razočaranje pedijatrijom u bolnici u Sl. Brodu (a kao bolnica"Prijatelj djece")
Prijateljica završila sa svojim bebanom od mjesec dana na pedijatriji zbog potkožne gnojne vrećice na guzi (pretpostavljam od inekcije koje je primio pri rođenju).
Beba isključeno dojena, odlično napreduje, - u 2 tjedna i po 500g. dobiva, presretna sam jer sam ju dugo učila i promovirala kod nje dojenje na zahtjev bez ikakvih dodataka.
I jutros ona meni kaže- u noći mu sestra dala bočicu, te da joj sestre i doktorica prigovaraju da beba nesmije tako često dojiti (maleni svakih sat i pol traži podoj), da mu mora raditi pauzu???!!!! PODIVLJALA SAM???!!!
Pa jer moguće da nam toliki diletanti i kreteni rade po bolnicama??!!!
Niti su je pitali dal mu mogu dati bocu, već kako nije dobila apartman- nisu je budili po noći već su malom samo uvalile bocu!!! Pa tko je tu lud??!!

----------


## zutaminuta

I kaj sad? Je li poklekla i prestala dojit na zahtjev il ih ne tangira?

----------


## cigla

> I kaj sad? Je li poklekla i prestala dojit na zahtjev il ih ne tangira?


Da, i mene baš zanima koji je nastavak te priče, da li se išta promijenilo ili ne?

----------

